# WM Myrtle Beach - no availability in 2021?



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2020)

I was just browsing through the WM website, looking for vacation ideas.  I noticed the WM Myrtle Beach location has a fair bit of availability in assorted room sizes through Dec. 31, 2020.  And then nothing - zip - after that.  Anybody know why?

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 10, 2020)

I would guess something with hiw they load inventory there. IIRC this resort is weeks at a legacy timeshare. Maybe WM hasn't reserved their 2021 allotment yet. Maybe they have float weeks and are hoping to maximize summer usage?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 10, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> I would guess something with hiw they load inventory there. IIRC this resort is weeks at a legacy timeshare. Maybe WM hasn't reserved their 2021 allotment yet. Maybe they have float weeks and are hoping to maximize summer usage?



That makes sense.  Thank you.  Kind of a pain for the way WM does reservations, though.  If we have to wait till later this year to reserve for next year, it messes with the whole airfare scheduling thing and all.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wish they exchange thru II.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> I wish they exchange thru II.



I use WM and II. Last exchange was for Loreto.

Bill


----------

